# totally plucked pigeon



## justcindy (Apr 27, 2004)

My Irish Setter caught a pigeon this morning and apparently plucked all of its feathers. The bird is alive, but red and raw. I took it to the vet and as luck would have it; he does not do birds. He gave me a vet only spray to numb and to kill infection. The bird is probably in shock. It is basically bald on the whole back with the wing span somewhat still in tact. The back is literally red. The bird is alert. What is the humane thing to do at this point. I am a dog rescuer, so this is new to me. I set up a water and bird fountain because it is so hot in here in Texas, but my dogs took advantage.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hello and welcome to pigeons.com. Here is a link to Texas wildlife rehabilitators .. look down this page .. there is someone in your city who might be able to help the bird:

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/nature/research/rehab/rehabh.htm#hidalgo 


Meanwhile keep the bird warm and as stress free as possible. Provide it with drinking water and bird seed. 

Please keep us posted.

Terry


----------



## dano7 (Feb 10, 2004)

Thanks for helping this poor bird. I do some work at thee local humane society walking and training dogs and I appreciate any help on the pigeon side.

The topical antibiotic is good but the bird needs internal antibiotics without any doubt because the saliva of a dog is highly toxic to pigeons.

After that the bird needs a long convalescence to grow the feathers. Is the bird young? It would be small as pigeons go though that could be hard to tell without feathers. A dog couldn't pluck every feather so it is likely only weeks old. Can you describe the bird in detail? Thanks again.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for helping this bird.

Please follow above advice.

Do you have any aloe plants?

My pigeon scraped herself bald, till bloody on a telephone wire, and my avian vet recommended aloe applied. Please apply gently with cotton balls. 

The bird still needs antibiotic because this was done by animal, unlike my pigeon.

Treesa


----------



## justcindy (Apr 27, 2004)

The "plucked pigeon" is totally bald and red on the whole back...not a single feather...it's wings are sparce...and it's tail wings are almost totally gone...the head is intact...it is a larger size bird...so it is full grown in my opinion. 
Thanks, for the aloe suggestion too! I went home at lunch and it was still alive. Who would think when I woke up this morning, that my life would revolve around an injured pigeon. My concern is the pain it must be in right now.


----------



## dano7 (Feb 10, 2004)

Yes, it is in a lot of pain and pigeons can take a lot of pain and still have the will to live. If the bird can get the antibiotics and be stabalized, it will grow new feathers by this year's molt at the latest. The key is a helping hand so I hope you can provide this or find it for this brave little trooper.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Please locate a rehabber in your state at this website:
http://www.wildlifecare.org/list.html 

Contact one in your area, and make sure they are "pigeon friendly"

Treesa


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

The good news is that you rescued the pigeon! It will recover and live now but would certainly have died otherwise from infection, shock or cold!

It will definitely need antibiotics to conteract the infection of contact with dog saliva and a quiet place to recover and grow its feathers back! 

I was handed a baby collared dove in an even worse state than your pigeon, it had been plucked and chewed by a cat so it had a punctured crop, a large tear in its leg, another under its wing and several puncture marks. It was on the point of death when handed to me 5 hours after the attack, but (with treatment) by the next day it was already well on the way to recovery. I still have it because its feathers are taking time to regrow, but it is fine now!

Cynthia

------------------
_All beings are fond of themselves, they like pleasure, they hate pain, they shun destruction, they like life and want to live long. To all, life is dear; hence their life should be protected.

-Mahavira_


----------



## justcindy (Apr 27, 2004)

Well my plucked pigeon is a survivor and I am $119 less rich than I was yesterday. He/she enjoyed a trip to a vet that actually takes in birds! Who knew that all vets don't...But anyway, he needs daily injections of antibiotics and twice daily pain/antibiotic mixture orally. The shot goes right in the breast muscle; a little scary froma woman that looks away when they have to draw blood...lol...according to vet, primary feathers are destroyed, so this will take even longer to heal to the point of flying...today will be cage shopping time...i got him some wild bird feed and he did not seem to take to it...any suggestions?


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

ur local pet shop should supply pigeon food its a special type of food everything a pigeon needs

------------------
Robert


----------



## ~pigeonlover~ (Jan 14, 2004)

you may needa force feed it just open its mouth gently and put the seed past its toungue but watch the air pipe.

Jason


----------



## dano7 (Feb 10, 2004)

Very nice going. You got off cheap from some of the vet stories we hear. I'm curious why the need for injections--the need for speedy results? 

Anyway there is guy Paul Sadler, 817-477-3563 - [email protected] - in Mansfield, Texas which is only 60 miles from you. He chairs the The Rodeo City Invitational Racing Pigeon Club. He should be able to give you a couple pounds of first class pigeon feed or tell you where to get the good stuff for cheap. If he is approachable, he might help with grit, preventive meds, suppliments, and tricks of the trade though you should know he probably doesn't care about one pigeon in trouble but you never know.

If plucky is an adult, then he should eat wild bird seed when hungry. If he is a new bird he might not know how and you can hand feed him and help him ween by putting some seed in the food and some in the cage.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi justcindy,

I just want to thank you again for taking such good care of this needy bird.

I'm so glad you got him to the vet. Are you using aloe, or did the vet recommend something else?

I'm so sorry he has to have the daily injections, poor baby. Maybe that is why he doesn't want to eat. Is he drinking water on his own? He may need to be hand fed, as already mentioned. I am hand feeding my young pigeons, who don't quite have it mastered yet. Hopefully he will eat on his own, as he doesn't need any more stress from being hand fed. 

I gently open the beak and drop a baby spoon full of mixed pigeon seed down the throat behind the tounge. I give them about a tablespoon total, as one serving. Make sure to let him drink also. You can do this a few times a day, being that he is grown.

Just pamper him and give him alot of quiet time, he needs to build up his energy reserves towards healing and new feather growth.

Treesa


----------



## justcindy (Apr 27, 2004)

My little plucked friend seems to be doing a lot better. Yes, I am applying aloe, vet said to watch out for any discomfort because he said that as aloe dries it may cause itching, but my birdy seems fine. He seems to be eating on his own now...I hear him pecking at the bowl. The shots don't seem to phase him; it's the drops he refuses to open his beak...he is quite fiesty..


----------



## dano7 (Feb 10, 2004)

fiesty is a great sign and you have done a great job. The following is in case you need information on pigeon needs, since the bird is in for a lengthy convalesence. If you find that club you will find a good cheap supply of food. A pigeon seed mix will be in known and generally accepted proportions. A ballpark guideline is 11-17% protein and 4-11% fat. Possible items, but not all of the possible items in the mixes are Popcorn (not popped), Trapper peas, R/C Wheat, Maple Peas, Buffalo Peas, Safflower seeds, Austrian Peas, Oat Groats, vetch, Paddy Rice, Small Yellow Corn, R/C Red and White Milo, Red Prosso Millet, Flax Seed, Malt Barley, Common Lentils, Buckwheat, Small Black Oil Sunflower, and a very few peanuts (raw/unsalted). 

Besides this they need greens/carrots and an avian vitamin everyday (if they don’t eat greens keep giving them and eventually they will). People in this forum like Prime vitamin which goes in the water and has a probiotic. When they get around nine months old they will start to show an interest in a good multi-element grit. 

Once you get these basics down, other things people use are various forms of garlic, brewers yeast, various oils (fish, cod liver, olive, etc.), various teas, Apple Cider Vinegar (a few drops in water dish for a single bird or a Tsp per gallon in the water), electrolytes, bits of animal protein (mash a pinch of dried dog food and mix with the seed), good soil/clay and other supplements. All these items are an attempt to approximate the bird’s ideal wild diet. If all this is daunting, you may try various formulations of pellets made for pigeons. This can cover most bases but the various processes used to make the pellets use high heat which is a not good as many nutrients do not survive this.

While we are at it, most people medicate for canker and worms, some vaccinate for pox and PMV depending on the frequency in your area. You will get quality meds online from Jedds, Foy’s, Siegels, Global Pigeon Supplies, or the Australian Pigeon Company. Meds from pet stores are often inadequate and getting them from the vet will be expensive. Thanks and good luck.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello Again,

Well I am glad to hear the bird is eating on its own and that he is feisty about opening his beak! Both are good signs.

Dano has given you some great advice on a pigeon seed mix, that you can get for him in the future.

Continue with what your doing, and give him a lot of love & quiet time, warmth, and don't let him get in air drafts!

Keep up the good work, and continue to let us know how this noble pigeon is doing.

Treesa


----------



## justcindy (Apr 27, 2004)

Thanks to you all for the helop with "Plucky" as one of you aptly named him. A friend in a neighboring town went into a feed store and just bought me something identified as pigeon mix. My pigeon is in a large plastic crate...for now...I got him a cage but will not put him in until i am done with all of his meds...something tells me he won't come out if he sees a needle coming.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Poor Plucky has endured an awful lot. I can imagine what he is going thru! Can you offer him, maybe a peanut as a reward after the injection. Pigeons love raw peanuts, they are one of their favorite snack. Not too many, and they must be raw. 

Hold him gently and sweet talk to him. I do that with mine when they are hurt and on the mend. The confinement is hard for them, but it is a must. Give him a nice comfy bed with soft cotton that won't hurt his skin.

Thank you for you great care, concern, and your updates.

Treesa


----------



## justcindy (Apr 27, 2004)

Plucky is doing great. He coos a lot when I get close to him...is that good or bad? He spills all of his seed out of his bowl...does that mean he does not like it? He raw back is looking pink and drying out. 
It seems that he makes a lot of noise when I am on the phone...I have found myself saying" Oh, that's just my pigeon" ...lol; I think he thinks I am talking to him so he talks back at me!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Pigeons are terribly messy eaters. It is not that they don't like the seed, but they have their favorite bits and swish everything round with their beaks to uncover the bits they like. I don't know how feral pigeons have that ability as they always eat what they can get when they are wild, but within two days of captivity they become spoilt picky eaters. Bless their pigeon hearts!

Cynthia

Cooing is a good sign too!


----------



## dano7 (Feb 10, 2004)

If he is your only pigeon, you are his best shot at a mate and a flock. He is telling you this. My bird Yogi would really go off when I was on the phone - would fly to my shoulder and peck and yap at it the whole time. It's part of his possesiveness or some other aspect of the relationship. I notice now that Yogi has a few hens around he doesn't particularly give a damn if I'm on the phone or not. If you get a hen pigeon, Plucky will drop you in heartbeat! It sounds like the long road to recovery is well under way; congratulations.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Justcindy,

Thanks for the update. Plucky is progressing well, and getting "picky" with his seed.

Dano, that is so amusing, I can just picture Yogi with the phone!LOL


Treesa


----------

